# Brittle/Missing Doorbell Wires



## katanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Howdy!

Another video question!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18M6QJg9D34

Also attached is a photo of what it looked like when I first took the plate off.

Matthew


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You need to unzip (i.e. remove) the siding and expose the wire. 

You can remove some of the wall sheathing, splice in a new wire, and remount the switch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FavCvmrKDG0


----------



## katanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks! Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something... after spending over an hour at Lowe's and Home Depot I found out that you can only order it online, they don't carry it in-store... Off to Amazon!

Matthew


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

They have it in store at the Home Depot here.I have 200' spool I bought at Radio Shack and any real hardware store should carry it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Any 2 conductor power wire will work.


----------



## katanna (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry, I was talking about the tool, not the wire... They do have wire here locally, but no siding removal tools...

Matthew


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

That woul;d have been a good thing to include in your OP.The tool is called a siding zipper and is available at HD for $3.You just have to know where to look.Ask someone?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Screwdriver works fine.


----------

